# Problem bei Fußstellung



## Hardcore4life (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne Frage
Ich fahre beim BMX-en und Enduro immer mit dem rechten Fuß vorne und mache alle Tricks auch nach rechts (Seitlicher Bunnyhop,Grinden,Whip)
viele Leute sagen, dass man falls der rechte Fuß vorne ist , die Tricks nach links macht. Sprich Barspin Tailwhip etc.
Daher habe ich Angst dass es beim Lernen von Tailwhip problematisch wird .
Was haltet ihr davon ? Und gibt es welche mit dem gleichem Problem ?
Gruß
Rico


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2015)

Da gibts einige, denen es so geht. 
Es bedarf bei einigen Tricks mehr Übung (Rotationen), der Tailwhip wird ansich mehr mit den Armen als mit den Beinen angedreht, von daher sollte es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (7. Mai 2015)

Hardcore4life schrieb:


> Ich fahre beim BMX-en und Enduro immer mit dem rechten Fuß vorne und mache alle Tricks auch nach rechts (Seitlicher Bunnyhop,Grinden,Whip)
> viele Leute sagen, dass man falls der rechte Fuß vorne ist , die Tricks nach links macht. Sprich Barspin Tailwhip etc.
> Daher habe ich Angst dass es beim Lernen von Tailwhip problematisch wird .



Beim Tailwhip (in der Luft) ist's wurscht, beim Footjam Tailwhip oder Whiplash geht's eh nur in eine Richtung.


----------

